# 2011 Cardiology Codes



## Anduiza05 (Dec 3, 2010)

Does anyone have a cross walk reference for the new Cardiology codes?  If not do you know what replaces the following deleted codes.

93501
93508
93510
93526
93539
93540
93542
93543
93544
93545
93555
93556
72992
35473
35470
35494
35493
35492
35495
75992
75993

Thank you!!


----------

